# I'm getting the Cheese Mobil



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

I just got the call from the board of directors that i will get the cheesemobil for the next three years.
For those of you not familiar with the cheesemobil, it is a self contained cheese processing unit. The county built this from grant money given the the state to keep agriculture in Sullivan county, NY. It traveles from farm to farm so that you can experiment making and selling cheese with out the cost of buying equipment. Since it is a state certified kitchen you are automatically legal. I already have the raw milk license so I will simply add processed dairy to the list. They will deliver it by the end of the month. I can not wait. I will be able to put my cheese in stores and everything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

Fantastic news Steff! 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Wonderful!!


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Wow that is just too incredibly cool! 
Glad you are benefiting from the system!
Congratulations on this boost to your future as a cheesemaker.
Lee


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Wow!!! That sounds great!


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

Good for you!!

Susie


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Can you tell us more about this program?
My husband had a zillion questions- what size batches does it let you make? How much space for working- does it include refrigeration? Is this a trailer type thing? 
How big are the vats? What part of your state govt is sponsoring this? How did they decide and how do you apply for the use of the kitchen? Do they help you get certified ie-tell you what is needed and provide inspections etc....fill us in! Sounds like a fabulous program altho our taxes are too low in Arkansas for any such. That is an exciting thing to look forward to. You will have to get some photos for us when you get going!
Lee


----------



## steffb (Oct 26, 2007)

Let's see.
It has a 250 gallon pasteurizer. Three people and it is tight.Yes it has a refrigerator. It is a 36' trailer. It was owned by Sullivan County but I think that has changed. I put my name on the list about 18 months ago. They decide by who will benefit the most. I was told some people who applied only wanted to use it to pasteurize and bottle milk. While I can do that, being that I want to make cheese I was going to put it to better use. The inspection of the processing plant itself are down at the same time as the samples of cheese are taken, We already are licensed to sell raw milk so we only need to amend our permit. They already come 2x a month to inspect and take samples of the raw milk.
The best part is once you have this unit then they help you write the grant to build your own. Getting the grant is almost a shoein because of having the unit. All part of the same government money.
I will be posting pic as soon as it is coming down the road.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks for all that info Steff and I am looking forward to updates!
What a great boost toward your home biz.
Lee


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

What a wonderful opportunity!


----------

